# Britemax Extreme Elements - On Sale - 3 Bottles left



## Clean and Shiny

Morning DW Peeps!








We wanted to let you know we have a few bottles of Britemax Extreme Elements in stock at just £12.95 this is reduced from £19.95 a good saving if you're looking for a high-performing sealant for the Autumn Wintertime on a budget.

You can get it here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/britemax-extreme-elements

Cheers,

John


----------

